

Play android apps fast and fullscreen on Windows - suntzu
http://bluestacks.com/download.html

======
Geee
How would it run on mobile Linux OSes, like MeeGo or WebOS? There's been lot
of talk about running Android apps on Meego with Alien Dalvik and ACL, but
nothing has materialized to consumers.

------
rbanffy
I remember people running Android on Intel on some Ubuntu summit. I wonder
what happened with that.

~~~
cheald
You mean <http://www.android-x86.org/> ?

~~~
rbanffy
Possibly, but it would be nice if the Android environment could be a little
better integrated into the desktop experience.

